
Ford wants to patent a driverless police car that ambushes lawbreakers using AI - rbanffy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2018/01/30/ford-submitted-a-patent-for-an-autonomous-police-car-the-u-s-government-just-approved-it/?utm_term=.230cd2523030
======
LinuxBender
Have any criminals also started using AI bots? i.e. Assassination by drone,
bank heist drones, graffiti drones (for those hard to reach places),
vandalizing drones, ...etc

I know there are already many peeping-tom drones.

